# Problem with cleaning sensor



## tecboy (Jun 27, 2013)

I use the sensor swab, and it came out this.  What did I do wrong?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like you didn't get it clean all the way across? And some on the edges? Try it again?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you wipe top-to-bottom or side-to-side?  The swabs I've seen are sized to go from side-to-side.  If you're not using pre=wetted swabs, make sure you don't use too much juice.

Mine took three swabs to get it clean.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2013)

"You are not doing it right." Simple as that.

This site will help tremendously!!!  Copper Hill Images - CCD/CMOS Cleaning Tutorial - Introduction


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 27, 2013)

Usually you'd put about 2 drops... maybe 3 (and they do mean "drops"... not squirts) on the sensor swab and wipe across one time.  If you're using the "Eclipse" solution, it's nearly pure methanol and will evaporate VERY quickly leaving virtually nothing behind (the fluid doesn't leave a residue -- that's the whole point of it.)

This looks like you used a fluid that left a residue and dried to muddy spots.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I pressed the swab too hard and applied too many drops.  Now, I got it right.  Thx guys!


----------

